

Ask HN: bring on the feedback (especially if you like gear) - rwebb

been working on this for a couple months.  bring on the feedback, especially if you're a gearhead:<p>http://gearburger.com
======
Derrek
When seeing a new site, my first two questions are "What does this do?" and
"Why do I care?"

The answer to question #1 was a little unclear to me at first. I read the FAQ
but I don't believe that a casual user would take the time for that much
investigation. I think the site could improve by explaining on the home page
that the site is like metasearch for gear deals of specific types.

Things became a lot more clear to me after I clicked through the catalog and
view a specific product. The copy about, "Our friendly robots have seen 19715
gear deals. Follow the CamelBak Better Bottle Hands Free Adapter and we'll
alert you when it goes on sale" and "How does it work? We monitor sites that
put gear on sale for short periods of time. If you follow this product, we'll
tell you the next time it goes on sale. It works and it's awesome." made it
perfectly clear to me what's happening on the site. I didn't get that
conclusion from the home page. Again, I believe that a casual user will give
the site very little time before making a decision to continue within it or
continue searching on Google.

The site handles the answer to question #2 pretty well. I like gear. I like
deals. I like letting someone else work for my gear deals. Nice.

Also, the logo confuses me a little. At first I thought it was a cow, but now
I think that it might be a fat horse. I'm still not sure.

------
JacobAldridge
From the FAQs - _"It works and it's awesome."_

No argument there- great concept, cleanly executed. What plans (if any) do you
have to expand the product range?

~~~
rwebb
thanks - glad you like it. we'll likely focus on outdoor gear for a while.
hunting, fishing, etc. electronics could be a good area at some point but
we're trying to stay focused.

~~~
JacobAldridge
I think focused is the right move - better to have 100 outdoor gear fans who
swear by your service than 1000 people with no common interest who think
you're kinda neat.

~~~
Derrek
Also, if you're going to focus on outdoor gear, you might want to update your
copy to something with "outdoor" in it. Maybe "Custom _Outdoor_ Gear Alerts to
Your Inbox" or something like that.

